# I feel like i am cured, yes thats right CURED.



## Musicologist

I just want to tell you all that i dont feel like i have social anxiety anymore at all. I was a recluse ,a hermit, a shut in what ever you want to call it .I couldnt walk out the front door , i couldnt answer the front door. This went on for about three years, although i have always had SA it became very extreme. So the other week i took a huge risk by leaving my house and going to see a Psychiastrist. He prescribed me klonopin and an antidepressant which i havnt started yet but i will. Now i am fearless. I wake up at 6:am every morning now because i just cant believe it. I am totally independent as far as doing thing for myself,yesterday was the real test. I went right into the heart of Sydney city and i was totally relaxed. I went to pitt street mall which is the most populated area of the city and i was sourounded by thousands of people and i wanted to talk to them all. I bought lots of things and I loved it . I talked with shop assistants ask them questions and made jokes. I was with my brother and his friend to begin with but i just got anoyed because they werent looking at the shops i wanted to so i jst said im going somewhere else took off in the middle of pit strret mall by myself and was overwhelmed with excitment . I went into so many shops and i realised the city is not a maze its a river you just go with the flow. Today im going to a music shop to try out some les pauls because im saving up for one I am a good player and i think i will really be able to play in front of the shop asistant properly this time. Anyway i feel i am free at last and this is my triumph over social anxiety.


----------



## WineKitty

I am glad that you are feeling better. It sounds like you are doing well.

I am amazed that just by prescribing a medicine that you have not taken you feel so much better. But as long as you feel better that is the important thing.

For myself, I am too scared :afr to get on meds (I hate taking any kind of pill) and I find my life to be ups and downs. 

I hope that you continue to progress and wish you well!!!


----------



## Musicologist

Dont be scared take a risk thats what i did. Thankyou for your replyand well wishes


----------



## angelgail

I am happy for you :banana Maybe you can give me some pointers on how to leave the house. I hate going out. I would rather stay home all safe and stranger free. 

Angel


----------



## custard25

Do meds. really work, I mean for how long do you have to take them in order for you not to need them anymore and be SA free?


----------



## pentagon

*Re: re: I feel like i am cured, yes thats right CURED.*



custard25 said:


> Do meds. really work, I mean for how long do you have to take them in order for you not to need them anymore and be SA free?


well, taking a step back into reality, these meds are not cures..they are fixes. and temporary fixes at best. They may work for a while, but as you build a tolerance they have less of an effect, some even form addictions to them. The long-term side effects...Really, if you can avoid this stuff please do. It's not worth it.


----------



## Need

you are not cured since you are on MED.
MED don't cure, it only hide the problem.

you will be cured when you will be relaxed without med.
you must accept the reality bro.

Good luck, keep fighting.


----------



## Musicologist

To the two previous posters , what would you rather do , sit in you house all day everyday and hope that one day for how ever long it takes you will figurer this nightmare out or live in the now and and enjoy life while you are still young and take something that actually works. No don't do that just keep talking to shrinks until your 70 years old and you might work out what is causing it and that will be great because then you can enjoy your last years without anxiety. And as for tolererance and dependance and temoporary fixes they are just theories and opinions not facts. So face the reality bro you might be trying to solve this for a long time. I realise you don't take the for the rest of you life but the experiences the drug allowes you to have is what helps you slowly come off them because they you used to the experiences you have in world. Which prepares you for life without drugs.


----------



## Noca

Side effects, dependency, risks etc of meds are overblown in my opinion. Meds work great. Its a lot better than living in eternal terror of social activity.

Of all the meds i take in my signature, the only side effects I have are being a little drowsy at times and a few sexual side effects. 

Taking meds is no different than brushing your teeth. You brush your teeth to get rid of bad breath, if you stop brushing your teeth the bad breath returns. If you take meds, you get rid of anxiety, if you stop taking them the anxiety returns. Both take very little effort and time in ones routine, maybe an extra 30 seconds a day.

To those who are so against meds, they prolly haven't tried Klonopin or another benzo. They make their claims that meds don't work without basis or proof.


----------



## ted_ginn

My advice is to be EXTREMELY cautious with meds. My first experience was two years ago and I was prescribed zoloft. It made me hypomanic and impulsive and I was fearless. Little did I know that these feelings soon went away and I felt helpless and confused. I had some suicudal thoughts as well :sigh 

The only other med I have taken is lexapro. There are some positives to it but also negatives, particularly loss of desire to do things I used to want to do with my life. 

Just be cautious


----------



## CopadoMexicano

thats good to hear but going on meds is like putting a bandaid on a wound and stop treatment and the wound is still there. I personally think its ok to use meds to help cope but I would rather get to the root cause and start thinking and doing more productive things.


----------



## somedude

Someone's always got to rain on the parade. :rain I think it's frickin awesome you're out and about. All I got to say is keep it up. Keep getting out and doing things. Meds or no meds, if you're happy and it's working for you, does it really matter? I'll answer that.. no.


----------



## Grantonio

I have read from very well written SA book that the BEST known therapy for SA is medicine plus some type of therapy . And it actually is proven that medicines, although great for helping chemical imbalances that can create anxiety, in the end DO NOT cure SA completely...it is a temporary fix. Don't mean to burst your bubble or anything, just be careful and realize anxious thoughts dont' change with chemical changes forever, just read some of the expereinces on this board, it is too bad your doctor did not mention this . I think therapy could increase the time of the effects you are expereincing right now....good luck!


----------



## ted_ginn

You're right on Grantonio. I have not gone through therapy and have been on meds for over a year. I can't seem to shake some bad habits I've had because of my SA, specifically AVOIDANCE type behaviors. It's tough. :mum


----------



## srschirm

Congratulations man, don't let the bastards keep you down, and keep us posted.


----------



## Optimistic

Good news! And here's hoping to your continued success. :yes :banana


----------



## Musicologist

*Re: re: I feel like i am cured, yes thats right CURED.*



MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> thats good to hear but going on meds is like putting a bandaid on a wound and stop treatment and the wound is still there. I personally think its ok to use meds to help cope but I would rather get to the root cause and start thinking and doing more productive things.


But i thought bandaids actually heal wounds. :con Well at least my bandaid healed my wound when i took it off, it was a deep cut too.


----------



## Musicologist

If you realy want proof that some drugs work why dont you check out my SAS friends page. I also have a myspace page.


----------



## I'mgonnamakeit

Musicologist said:


> I just want to tell you all that i dont feel like i have social anxiety anymore at all. I was a recluse ,a hermit, a shut in what ever you want to call it .I couldnt walk out the front door , i couldnt answer the front door. This went on for about three years, although i have always had SA it became very extreme. So the other week i took a huge risk by leaving my house and going to see a Psychiastrist. He prescribed me klonopin and an antidepressant which i havnt started yet but i will. Now i am fearless. I wake up at 6:am every morning now because i just cant believe it. I am totally independent as far as doing thing for myself,yesterday was the real test. I went right into the heart of Sydney city and i was totally relaxed. I went to pitt street mall which is the most populated area of the city and i was sourounded by thousands of people and i wanted to talk to them all. I bought lots of things and I loved it . I talked with shop assistants ask them questions and made jokes. I was with my brother and his friend to begin with but i just got anoyed because they werent looking at the shops i wanted to so i jst said im going somewhere else took off in the middle of pit strret mall by myself and was overwhelmed with excitment . I went into so many shops and i realised the city is not a maze its a river you just go with the flow. Today im going to a music shop to try out some les pauls because im saving up for one I am a good player and i think i will really be able to play in front of the shop asistant properly this time. Anyway i feel i am free at last and this is my triumph over social anxiety.


Man, you made me feel happy myself!
Congratulations! I've never used meds. Unfortunately I don't have money nor insurance... but who knows! I've been working really hard on Cognitive Therapy and helped me out a loooooot! But I know that if meds can help you, awesome!!!!
Don't feel any guilt or fear of feeling good! Enjoy all the time you've missed!
Keep us post with things you're doing if you want to. I'd love to know. You give much more hopes!


----------



## Lisa

Musicologist,

I wish you well too! Definitely keep us posted.

Lisa


----------



## shiznit

I so hope the best for you music.

This is a totally loony long *** lecture. Dont read on if you are drunk or not ready to be lectured *or not ready to be entertained via random social anxiety process. * Am doing my best to push all readers away.

Always know that these newly developed meds are a tool, not a long term solution. How can anyone know the long term results if they are new? New, of course, being within the last decade or two.

Either way, they serve as a drug. They serve as a temporary change, just like cocaine or marijuana does. They are designed to hopefully help you understand you have the ability to interact and socialize just as other humans do. They alter reality.

Of course we all have different histories, including rough childhood experiences, high school experiences (which defines my history). I know too well these rough experiences have a large impact in the long run.

On the other hand, you, just like me and everyone else, were born with natural communication abilities. I can hear the arguments. Anyone who tells you different fears reality and will defend that to a tee. You will get that often on SAS. A lot of fear on this forum. I have bad SA yet I admit the truth. I can change if I truly want to. I am in the process as I speak.

Everyone who claims to be debilitated by SA has the ability to communicate effectively, no matter the work required to do so. if they really want to do the work required, they will succeed. Some requiere more work than others. Sadly, most dont seem to want to put in the required effort.

You are human just like all of us. *Humans are naturally social creatures.* We constantly strive to communicate with others. Look at the billions of forums out there today. Why would that be? Peeps need acceptance and approval from other peeps. They are a tool, not a dependance.

Saucers are as weird as they come because we all claim to have the horrid debilitating "social anxiety". How would Saucers survive without SAS? The vast majorities of peeps need communication and will do what it takes to get it. If we saucers want it bad enough, we will find a way to get it. SAS has served as the solution for many. Deep down, SAS bests serves as a tool, not a crutch.

Sorry for my perspective details.

My harsh advice is to not depend on a pill to solve your social dillemnas. The pill can help big time so long as you see and use it as a temporary positive tool. Else you may become dependant on the pill.

Only you and your beliefs/actions will take you where you want to go. You must truly want to better yourself and truly want to socailize with others. Else, you will remain where you are today, no matter the fashion, needing help.


----------



## Musicologist

I just want to say thankyou to all the well wishers and i hope you can all find your way to freedom someday. And for all of you who want to give me constructive critisim thats fine too. This drug may not work for everyone but it is certainly working for me. To those of you who think i dont have a clue i can tell you my mother is the director of a mental hospital and my father is a very quallified psychologist. Thats all i have to say.


----------



## ozzie

I'm happy for you Music. Just keep the positive mindset while you're taking these meds, and you should cruise from here on. On my next visit to the shrink, I'm going to get me some Klonopin!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

*Re: re: I feel like i am cured, yes thats right CURED.*



Musicologist said:


> MavenMI6Agent009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats good to hear but going on meds is like putting a bandaid on a wound and stop treatment and the wound is still there. I personally think its ok to use meds to help cope but I would rather get to the root cause and start thinking and doing more productive things.
> 
> 
> 
> But i thought bandaids actually heal wounds. :con Well at least my bandaid healed my wound when i took it off, it was a deep cut too.
Click to expand...

well, basically taking any kind of medication is like masking the problem and not finding the real cause of it. sure meds can help cope or whatever but nature runs on cause and effect.


----------



## SunLite

The only thing I would like to add is how you feel does not necessarily=success

Changing how you feel can help you make decisions that can contribue to becoming the person you want to be and to choose and implement the identity you want.


----------



## lunareclipse

Seems to me if medication allows you get out into the world and do things that you were afraid to before, you'll grow to realize those things aren't so scary anymore with or without medication. 

I would include some cognitive therapy to change your negative thought patterns so you maybe won't always need medication, but it's obviously helping you now.

Anyway it's great to hear you're doing so much better!


----------



## NeverEverEnds

Are you taking the klonopin and not the anti-depressent? If so i would talk to your psychiatrist about skipping the anti-depressent, those can be bad news. I've taken anti-depressents before, they made me feel like a robot. I would smile at jokes even though deep down i was unable to find them funny, my sex drive literally disapeared, i cared about nothing, and had a few suicidal thoughts. Those drugs may make it better but they WILL change who you are deep down.

How much klanopin were you prescribed? If it really works that well then i might try to get an appointment with a psychiatrist to talk about it. Klanopin is a benzo right?


----------



## NeverEverEnds

Oh and good look with that gibson. I have a standard they got great sound, real crunchy. But then again you probobly know that. Just got to be picky when you get em, i sat in guitar center for like 6 hours playing the same gibsons over and over again. Man that dude on the ladder taken em down was pissed.

Now that you SA is gone you could prolly sit there all day.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

Hi

I am new to the boards, though not new to the topic being discussed. Hope you all don't mind me weighing in ... This is just my experience with therapy and meds. Sorry its a bit long ...

I agree with all sentiments above. ENJOY the freedom that your meds give you - you should take advantage of it because you DESERVE it. You've been deprived of it now for too long. But, if your anxiety / depression have been bad for a very long time, don't let the great feeling you have now, allow you to lose sight of the long term soltion.

The way I look at it: In Anxiety and depression something goes wrong in your thinking, and your brain starts shooting at you - with a magnum. You feel every shot, and its PAINFUL. Meds act like a kevlar bullet proof vest - absorbing the pain and protecting you - making you feel invulnerable. But the shots are still being fired - the 'wrong thinking' is still there and when the vest gets tired out, you start to feel the sting again.

Ive had depression and SA since I was about 12, not receiving treatment until I was 21. At this age I took Paxil and, to echo another poster, it made me fearless. I was getting bullied at university and I fronted up two very large guys in our halls of residence. I challenged people to fights in class. Up til then I was a mild mannered (read victim) guy. It felt GREAT. The liberation that some antidepressants can bring can sometimes be a shock as they are SO effective. However I came off Paxil after 1 year - I was too aggressive and was still depressed despite the lift in anxiety.

Then I tried Citalopram - it made me very tearful. I came off it after 3 months.

I had a couple of years when I took nothing. I went for psychodynamic therapy and found it did little else than make me feel guilty and ashamed, so I quit the therapy.

Then in 2003 I had a BREAKTHROUGH. I started on high dose EFFEXOR XR and CBT therapy. In a year I was transformed, though the feeling of (don't laugh) POWER that I had must have come from the drugs. Again, I was utterly fearless but I had a good therapist to keep any behavioural excesses in check. I began making new friends, my old relationships improved and my sex life went through the roof. I had new skills I hadn't known before.

Then after a year I moved from the area and discontinued the meds and the (unfinished) therapy. I relapsed very hard and am still trying to find that old level. I have been back on EFFEXOR but it no longer has that effect - it has pooped out, as many meds can. Even though I learned new skills, its now like they're hidden behind a curtain and I can't understand what they were and how I behaved as I did. _When you have had something you so deeply crave, and then it is taken away, it is very upsetting_. _Having therapy, now, on top of your meds will give you a much better certainty that those good feelings won't be taken away._

I am now trying to finish the therapy I started, over the phone with my old therapist and not using any meds. I found a book lately that seemed to put a new slant on a damaging old belief Ive been trying to change for years - and I've felt a definite, positive internal change. That is what therapy does - _it takes the ammo out of the magnum_, changes your thinking, rather than patching you up with chemicals.

Good luck and I hope you continue to improve.

Ross


----------



## ted_ginn

Well said Ross :yes


----------



## hello it's me

Incredible story Music, truely amazing! Congratulations. :boogie


----------



## jateeluv

*Re: re: I feel like i am cured, yes thats right CURED.*



srschirm said:


> Congratulations man, don't let the bastards keep you down, and keep us posted.


keep it positive... that is the main point. as long as you are true to yourself and stay positive always...then you can beet this disorder.

I am surprised by the negativity in this post.

Everyone may react to a medication differently, so telling him to get back to reality is harsh. So it didn't work for you in the long run, but let him find out for himself what works best for him.


----------



## RWolfe506

*Re: re: I feel like i am cured, yes thats right CURED.*



Need said:


> you are not cured since you are on MED.
> MED don't cure, it only hide the problem.


I agree but it's not entirely true. If meds allow you to feel good about yourself and get out there, with enough time you might see that the response from others is positive and there really is not much to fear. If somebody sees that there really isn't much to be anxious about, this will help them greatly even when they get off the meds.


----------



## AussiePea

Yep thats how i would see it, meds help you get out there and see that there is nothing to be afraid of at all, and with some luck and determination you can come off your meds feeling a lot better about life.


----------



## Transcend

Noca said:


> Of all the meds i take in my signature, the only side effects I have are being a little drowsy at times and a few sexual side effects.


I'm really considering going on some sort of meds for SA - I'm so tired of missing out on life and though I was reluctant to take anything due to possible sideaffects, I'm willing to give it a try. Would going on one med be enough or would it need to be coupled with another? Which of the ones in your signature did you have the best results with? And how do they work - when you took them did you suddenly feel much less anxious in social situations? was it still hard to make the first move and get out there? Is it possible to get these meds without seeing a shrink?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

Post deleted because somehow I put it in the wrong thread ....

Sorry, as you were  

Ross


----------



## Need

*Re: re: I feel like i am cured, yes thats right CURED.*



yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to the boards, though not new to the topic being discussed. Hope you all don't mind me weighing in ... This is just my experience with therapy and meds. Sorry its a bit long ...
> 
> I agree with all sentiments above. ENJOY the freedom that your meds give you - you should take advantage of it because you DESERVE it. You've been deprived of it now for too long. But, if your anxiety / depression have been bad for a very long time, don't let the great feeling you have now, allow you to lose sight of the long term soltion.
> 
> The way I look at it: In Anxiety and depression something goes wrong in your thinking, and your brain starts shooting at you - with a magnum. You feel every shot, and its PAINFUL. Meds act like a kevlar bullet proof vest - absorbing the pain and protecting you - making you feel invulnerable. But the shots are still being fired - the 'wrong thinking' is still there and when the vest gets tired out, you start to feel the sting again.
> 
> Ive had depression and SA since I was about 12, not receiving treatment until I was 21. At this age I took Paxil and, to echo another poster, it made me fearless. I was getting bullied at university and I fronted up two very large guys in our halls of residence. I challenged people to fights in class. Up til then I was a mild mannered (read victim) guy. It felt GREAT. The liberation that some antidepressants can bring can sometimes be a shock as they are SO effective. However I came off Paxil after 1 year - I was too aggressive and was still depressed despite the lift in anxiety.
> 
> Then I tried Citalopram - it made me very tearful. I came off it after 3 months.
> 
> I had a couple of years when I took nothing. I went for psychodynamic therapy and found it did little else than make me feel guilty and ashamed, so I quit the therapy.
> 
> Then in 2003 I had a BREAKTHROUGH. I started on high dose EFFEXOR XR and CBT therapy. In a year I was transformed, though the feeling of (don't laugh) POWER that I had must have come from the drugs. Again, I was utterly fearless but I had a good therapist to keep any behavioural excesses in check. I began making new friends, my old relationships improved and my sex life went through the roof. I had new skills I hadn't known before.
> 
> Then after a year I moved from the area and discontinued the meds and the (unfinished) therapy. I relapsed very hard and am still trying to find that old level. I have been back on EFFEXOR but it no longer has that effect - it has pooped out, as many meds can. Even though I learned new skills, its now like they're hidden behind a curtain and I can't understand what they were and how I behaved as I did. _When you have had something you so deeply crave, and then it is taken away, it is very upsetting_. _Having therapy, now, on top of your meds will give you a much better certainty that those good feelings won't be taken away._
> 
> I am now trying to finish the therapy I started, over the phone with my old therapist and not using any meds. I found a book lately that seemed to put a new slant on a damaging old belief Ive been trying to change for years - and I've felt a definite, positive internal change. That is what therapy does - _it takes the ammo out of the magnum_, changes your thinking, rather than patching you up with chemicals.
> 
> Good luck and I hope you continue to improve.
> 
> Ross


ok, excellent.
The solution is for sure to change our thinking. Period.
Changing out thoughts, so changing the beliefs which create the thoughts.
But how do we exactly do that???
- by ACTING ? approaching people, talking, go facing our fears
or
- just focus on something else, focusing outward, on the task at hand.

example :
I'm a new guy in this firm, where I work arround some people.
I am quiet, independant, doing my own things. I feel anxious and like people are watching me.
What should I do :
- focusing more on what I am doing, 100% focused on the task at hand, so zero other-negative thoughts.
OR
- talking to them, so I will see that they don't critisize me. Anyway that sucks since if they would critisize me, I would not proove my beliefs to be contrary..

I want to kill that bull****!!


----------



## shiznit

Peeps are cured by experience and ultimately self perception. Self belief is a self inflicted heaven for those who believe. Keep the positives feelings in control, and naturally reject the negatives. No matter your experiences, you will survive and learn in the process. Good for you for seeing the light.


----------



## Need

2 solutions...

if you fear airplane,
either you just DO IT.
or you change your thinking about it, from "wow, i will die if I do that" to "it's easy as hell"

but if you are in a social situation, it's much more the thinking that must be changed, the focus..
you cannot do it more, you ARE into the social situation.
It's like I read a guy who said : you can do public speaking during 10 years and still fear it : if you keep the same negative message about the experience... it will never change.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

Hi Need



> But how do we exactly do that???
> - by ACTING ? approaching people, talking, go facing our fears
> or
> - just focus on something else, focusing outward, on the task at hand.


Via CBT, the best form of therapy for Social Anxiety disorder. You make a good point in your post, and one which I talk about a lot elsewhere - when you go out and try to put yourself in your feared situation - exposure - it can go wrong (or even just seem to go wrong - either way it will be bad for the sufferer in question), and so reinforce your SA. I completely agree with you - with a plane phobia you can just do it, because you will see that you don't get hurt. With SA and human interaction, it is more complex.

That is why CBT treatment for SA is done in a gradually increasing series of steps, starting with zero-risk exposure. It may start by simply imagining a scene, being guided by the therapist, then moving on to more realistic simulations with the therapist, or role plays. Then you move gradually up the scale to interaction with real people.

At the same time the therapist uses simple but powerful techniques to uncover buried negative beliefs that contribute to and reinforce SA, and helps you to change them. This is done at first by making rational challenges to the belief ("I will die if I do that" becomes "It may well be a very unpleasant experience, but maybe I won't actually die" - just enough at first to give you the strength to try the experiment), and then later going into the real world to look for evidence that supports the new belief. The belief work and exposure work carry on side by side and the two evolve with one another, as reality hopefully begins to confirm your new, experimental beliefs.

Is it me you want to kill, or your SA?

Ross


----------



## Transcend

*Re: re: I feel like i am cured, yes thats right CURED.*



yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Hi Need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how do we exactly do that???
> - by ACTING ? approaching people, talking, go facing our fears
> or
> - just focus on something else, focusing outward, on the task at hand.
> 
> 
> 
> Via CBT, the best form of therapy for Social Anxiety disorder. You make a good point in your post, and one which I talk about a lot elsewhere - when you go out and try to put yourself in your feared situation - exposure - it can go wrong (or even just seem to go wrong - either way it will be bad for the sufferer in question), and so reinforce your SA. I completely agree with you - with a plane phobia you can just do it, because you will see that you don't get hurt. With SA and human interaction, it is more complex.
> 
> That is why CBT treatment for SA is done in a gradually increasing series of steps, starting with zero-risk exposure. It may start by simply imagining a scene, being guided by the therapist, then moving on to more realistic simulations with the therapist, or role plays. Then you move gradually up the scale to interaction with real people. At the same time the therapist uses simple but powerful techniques to uncover buried negative beliefs that contribute to and reinforce SA, and helps you to change them - the belief work and exposure work carry on side by side.
> 
> Is it me you want to kill, or your SA?
> 
> Ross
Click to expand...

I've had that happen before - I forced myself to go into a public situation and I felt so uncomfortable during it that it just reinforced my SA. Is CBT alone enough to overcome SA or does it need to be incorporated with meds? Also, is CBT covered by insurance and who administers the treatment, a psychiatrist or a therapist, etc.?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

Meds plus CBT are thought of as the super-charged method of treating SA, though CBT alone is also effective.

I don't know how the US medical insurance system works as I live in the UK, but over here it takes many months to get seen by a therapist. In the end I decided that my happiness was more important than being rich and so I sought out a private CBT therapist, after having an assessment by a psychiatrist.

As far as I know, in the States CBT can be administered by a psychiatrist or psychotherapist.

Ross


----------



## Need

why would I want to kill you yeah_yeah_yeah? :lol 

Transcend, you didn't do it good.
Ypu must not go into a big social situation in one time, you should start slower.
Go into smaller situation and when you are ready, into bigger...and so on...

Thing also is, we fear people, we fear their judgement, their critics, their eyes on us etc...
So the solution would be to just talk to them, and SEE that they DON'T do all these imagined things. So our beliefs would change.
But the point is, WHAT IF they DO IT ANYWAY?
Everybody cannot love you, you cannot please everybody, so what if one person indeed critic us?
I think we must talk to enough people and have positive response and confidence in ourselves, so this one person who critic us won't faze us.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

*Re: re: I feel like i am cured, yes thats right CURED.*



Need said:


> Everybody cannot love you, you cannot please everybody, so what if one person indeed critic us?
> I think we must talk to enough people and have positive response and confidence in ourselves, so this one person who critic us won't faze us.


Exactly - some people will love you, some people will hate you, some won't care either way. I think a lot of it is just concentrating enough on those you DO connect with. It may take a lot of self-esteem work to be able to acept it when people don't like you, but concentrating on those that _do _like you can only help build this.

This is a work in progress for me right now 

Glad you don't want to kill me. I got confused by the censorship :lol

I am going to post this emoticon aimed at myself t ... I've kind of diverted from the original post ...

Ross


----------

